# Shock of the Day



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Sorry for her condition and her leaving

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...res-35-years-sexy-magic-diagnosed-cancer.html

tony


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Never heard of her - and I won't ask how you knew of her Tony!!! :surprise::surprise:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sad when anyone has cancer of any type, but I've never heard of her.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

And me....nor me


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

OK have to fess up.I knew of her, in fact I just missed her show twice, fortunately as I had young grandchildren with me.
Benidorm was very lively in those days, not like today where the hotels are all in and the cafe and bars are closing down through lack of business.

Her show was similar to a rifle I had once that shot ping pong balls at least 20ft across the room. muscle control I suppose.>>

In the winter time it was a mecca for gay people, but I believe that Sitges now has this title.

cabby


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Sticky Vicky?? - Whoarrrr!

Cheers

Dave

PS (Seriously... never heard of her...)


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

You could google Sticky Vicky and watch the youtube and other videos but your life will never be the same again. 

I worked with a girl we called Sticky Vicky once. Lovely girl.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I know and meet her when we went to my Benidorm and my son was a singer in the clubs and bars there. Bless her she has given us a lot of laughs


----------

